# Need a good dog house!



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for a dog house? I haven’t had to buy one in 20 years, and it seems like the market is full of just junk stuff. Help?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just looked, there are like 95 of them for sale on KSL classified ads. Bet there is one that would work for you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Does anyone have any good recommendations for a dog house? I haven’t had to buy one in 20 years, and it seems like the market is full of just junk stuff. Help?


I just gave away a nice insulated house I built three years ago for my Lab that past away. Wish I'd have seen the post earlier.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Don't buy one, build one. Look for plans online for an alaskan style dog house. You can literally build one out of a single sheet of plywood and some 2x4's. I added some extras and insulated it with some insulation board, and then lined it with some smooth 1/4" panneling so the dog didn't get into the insulaiton. 

A good design will have a pop top lid so you can clean the inside if you want, the flat lid gives the dog somewhere to lay down and sun himself and not be in the snow, the dog house will be off the ground on 2x4 stilts, and not in the snow.

I'll post some pictures if anyones really interested. Made one probably 4 or 5 years ago, for a couple hundred bucks and it's still going.

EDIT:
Just looked it up, I think it followed this guys blog, I should probably save the plans in case i decide to build another someday 









DIY Dog House Plans


A survival training company specializing in desert survival and bushcraft, run by author and experiences survival instructor, Tony Nester.




apathways.blogspot.com


----------

